# How's the Samsung 933HD as a TV and monitor?



## Platibus (Aug 5, 2011)

Today while cleaning my TV I left some fingerprints and after attempting to clean them out I ruined my display. It's still working and all, but it's unbearable to see all the stains I left, so I decided to change the TV. I was looking at the 933HD and thought it's all I need, but I want to know if it's a good buy, what do you think? 







This is the TV I have:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003JTGMKQ/?tag=tec06d-20

Will it be a downgrade, upgrade, the same? Any thoughts will be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2011)

Pretty much the same.  If you don't ever intend to use the HDTV tuners in those, I would highly recommend getting a monitor without them.  If it has an HDTV tuner, it is almost always limited to HDTV resolutions (720p and 1080p, 16:9) rather than the larger computer resolutions.  19" computer monitors are supposed to be 1440x900 (8:5).  It doesn't sound like much but that amounts to a approximately a 20% sharper image on a computer monitor due to the higher pixels/inch.


----------



## Platibus (Aug 5, 2011)

Thnx for answering. This morning I looked at the screen again and the stains aren't as noticeable, I hope that they "dried out" somehow. I'll look again at night. 

I just need 2 HDMI, component, ANT in and composite if possible. My TV has them all, while the Samsung doesn't have composite, although it's not a big deal. Now I've been thinking of buying a TV online with the money I get from this one instead, what do you suggest for around $200?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 5, 2011)

What are you using to clean your screen? I hope nothing strong like dish soap or household cleaner.


----------



## Platibus (Aug 6, 2011)

No, I'm not using any product. Just a cleaning cloth and some water. Tomorrow I'm gonna look for a cleaning product, what do you recommend? By the way, I submitted the screen to some heavy manhandling and it hasn't presented any problem. I've read that you shouldn't strach or apply pressure on the screen to avoid damage, but this one has survived. That's something to be glad about, I guess. So, what product do you recommend? I already know it shouldn't have alcohol in it, but what else should I look for? Thanks for answering.

PS. I ruled out buying a TV online, I'll see what models I can get right now at some stores and think about it.


----------

